# Lake Simcoe



## Salmonfever (Jan 24, 2008)

How is summer perch fishing on Lake Simcoe? We’ve planned to ice fish it the last 2 winters but covid shut that down when the border closed. If the border reopens this summer we’d like to give it a try.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Never heard anything on the summer bite. We always go in the winter. But I've been told fall is an awesome time. Talked about going for the fall thing but deer hunting seems to get in the way.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe @bow.hunter could chime in on this one.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fall is great if the wind stops.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> Fall is great if the wind stops.


That's another issue the wind. I've been told plan for several days in case you can't get out.


----------



## bow.hunter (Sep 12, 2011)

Team Camo said:


> Maybe @bow.hunter could chime in on this one.


 They’ve done fishing shows in the fall here. Nice perch close to shore. Some spots around marinas and launches are best. No need to go to far they chase the shiners around structure and shore lines.
Cheers


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Only fished the Spring. Summer I would imagine they would be deep.


----------

